# Where can I find best deal for this Damasko?



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

I want this specific one on stainless bracelet like that... I really don't know where to buy it from.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Buy it from Greg @ Watchmann if you are in the US. I have bought 4 watches from him and have been very very happy every time


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

City74 said:


> Buy it from Greg @ Watchmann if you are in the US. I have bought 4 watches from him and have been very very happy every time


+1this is the best (maybe only?) Place to buy that watch and not pay import fees if in the US.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

+1 Bought a DC66 from him and he's stellar.


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Never hurts to check out the private sales forum either. The watches don’t usually show much wear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

City74 said:


> Buy it from Greg @ Watchmann if you are in the US.


This.



Will_f said:


> Never hurts to check out the private sales forum either. The watches don't usually show much wear.


And this.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

If by “best deal” you mean price discount a la grey market dealer, then be ready to get disappointed. Damasko watches are not available in grey market and the price is pretty much similar across dealers. I’d also recommend Greg at Watchmann, good service. Also if you’re located near Singapore you can get in contact with Anders at Gnomon Watches, excellent dealer too.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

I was also wondering where the best place to buy was but I’m in Australia. Maybe the Singapore selller would work for downunder?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Aussiehoudini said:


> I was also wondering where the best place to buy was but I'm in Australia. Maybe the Singapore selller would work for downunder?


Both Watchmann and Gnomon do ship to my country Indonesia. I'm not sure about Australia since it already has a Damasko AD there: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/introducing-damaskos-sole-ad-australia-new-zealand-4423178.html


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

wtma said:


> Both Watchmann and Gnomon do ship to my country Indonesia. I'm not sure about Australia since it already has a Damasko AD there: https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/introducing-damaskos-sole-ad-australia-new-zealand-4423178.html


Unfortunately it looks like time honoured has gone out of business so we don't have as Damasko dealer here anymore 








The other pain is that Australia is changing it's GST laws to stop people buying from overseas so not only will we be paying a premium it the range of products will drop dramatically.


----------



## chronobn (Nov 27, 2009)

Any dealers in Canada?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

chronobn said:


> Any dealers in Canada?


None mentioned on Damasko web site.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

chronobn said:


> Any dealers in Canada?


These guys are in Montreal but based on the above, not an official dealer?

Votre boutique

I think if you're in Canada, dealing with watchmann is likely your/our best bet.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

It‘s an almost perfect watch - buy it from Watchmann and don‘t bother about getting a „good deal“. This watch is worth every cent you pay! In fact it’s the watch that gets the most wrist time here...


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

There's nor many ADs selling Damaskos so your going to pay the same or close enough to it almost everywhere you look. Maybe you'll get lucky and they'll have a coupon code? I don't know if any of the retailers do that kind of thing. The only way you're going to get a deal is if you get one used and as much as I love Damasko they aren't as high of a demand as some other makers so that might be a long wait


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

Buy it from WatchMann best costumer service. Do not buy it from Page and Cooper, worst customer service I’ve had in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

City74 said:


> Buy it from Greg @ Watchmann if you are in the US. I have bought 4 watches from him and have been very very happy every time


Greg is a great person to deal with! Just picked up a DSUB2 from him! Pleasure to do business with! Watchmann !


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep. +1 for Greg, and I'm in Australia as well. Very timely shipping, great service. I will definitely buy from him again.



harleymhs said:


> Greg is a great person to deal with! Just picked up a DSUB2 from him! Pleasure to do business with! Watchmann !


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

+1 DEFINITLY Greg is the ONLY way to go when you need a Damasko!


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Greg is great. 

I was bummed right after I bought mine - I saw one (DA36) at an auction for $250!!! But of course in the last seconds of the auction the price rocketed up to about $900. At that point I would rather get a new one with warranty from Greg than an old low serial number from an auction. They do hold their value though...


----------



## harleymhs (Jun 20, 2010)

+1 Greg from Watchmann is a stand up guy and a pleasure to deal with, just purchased a DSUB2 from him ! No problems ! Great experience.


----------

